# identification please



## bundy (Mar 21, 2007)

was sitting outside the other night watching this gecko catching moths on the wall. at first i thought it was just another asian house gecko but then i realised it had a really fat tail. dunno what it is though. if anyone has any idea i would love to know. here it is!


----------



## FAY (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't see anything!


----------



## Mayo (Mar 21, 2007)

A pic would make it easier


----------



## Earthling (Mar 21, 2007)

A fat tailed asian house gecko.............from asia


----------



## bundy (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry ignore that my computer is not co-operating right now


----------



## bundy (Mar 21, 2007)

ok now its working my computer is not behaving itself but anyways, heres the little fella


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2007)

robust velvet gecko.


----------



## bundy (Mar 21, 2007)

ok cool thats so mad i never thought i would find anything other than the usual asian house gecko


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 21, 2007)

cute little guy 

good find


----------



## tys-mart (Mar 22, 2007)

sorry to go agsinst everyone but i do not think it is a robust velvet although i do believe it is part of the robust gecko family.
although i am not quite sure and i have been wrong before. lol

looking at it again that it might be a robust velvet sorry to put in such a confusing reply

hope this helps


----------



## Earthling (Mar 22, 2007)

The Robust Velvet Geckos I have here are darker then that one...also the pattern continues onto the tail.
Do the colours and patterns vary in that species as much as that?

heres a pic of mine they idnetified as a robust velvet gecko........


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 22, 2007)

they are both the same gecko earthling, just that your one has its original tail where as the first one has a regenerated tail.
They also tend to vary slightly from colony to colony and even within the same colony, just like pretty much all herp species.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Mar 22, 2007)

i was watching one while i was on the throne too but couldn't get a pic of him


----------



## liasis (Mar 22, 2007)

robust velvet and yes they can vary in colour


----------



## cement (Mar 22, 2007)

Velvet gecko


----------



## Earthling (Mar 22, 2007)

Goodo


----------



## bundy (Mar 22, 2007)

i live on the gold coast so they might vary from area to area. i reckon they are really cool lookin geckos more into the snakes personally but yeah these guys are cool.


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2007)

God I wish I got such exotic visitors to my home in suburban Victoria. 

I have to be happy with white tail spiders.


----------

